# Log arch and some saw pics



## thechknhwk (Oct 24, 2011)

I commissioned my cousin Andy the welder to help me build this log arch. It turned out really nice, but I haven't used it yet since I need to get a piece of chain from my dad. Hopefully tomorrow. Everything went well other than the metal sliver embedded in my eye that required a visit to the "Ready Med" that sent me to the ER who proceeded to attempt to drill it out of my eye. They referred me to the opthamologist today who dug the remainder of the sliver and a "rust ring" out of my eye with a needle. After 2 days of intense eye pain it is starting to feel better now. I was wearing safety glasses, but sometimes it just goes to show you should have goggles or a face sheild on.

Build in process.


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is the 441 I just got a couple of weeks ago. It's a real monster compared to the 290 it's sitting next to. Unfortunately I had to let the 290 go to help offset the cost of the 441. I'm on the lookout for a 024av or to see if I can get a crank for my old poulan. I thought I'd take some comparo pics before I sold it off to my cousin. The 441 came with a brand new bar and chain and a brand new sprocket cover. It runs great so far and cuts like a champ
















290 on the scale @16.8lbs with 18" bar and chain










441 on the scale @ 20.8lbs with a 25" bar & chain


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 24, 2011)

441 on the pile of milled box elder.


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 24, 2011)

Almost forgot pics of finished log arch. Hopefully I will get to try it tomorrow. Not sure if the wheels are big enough, but I got them cheap. Maybe I will attempt a video of it in action since i'm off work for a couple days with the eye thing.


----------



## ridecaptain (Oct 24, 2011)

I think you'll need bigger wheels,try (Surplus Center) Log arch looks great! I need to build one a bit larger to move logs on to my mill,think i'm going to use a '64 GMC frame,can.t afford new steel or can.t justify new steel when i have this truck frame that will work just as well just might not look as pretty and may be a little heavier,but will only be using it in yard,i skid logs with a winch mounted on my trailer to get them out of woods


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 25, 2011)

Random stuff... Pile of birch milled on saturday night and ol dog enjoying the fire.


----------



## Old Blue (Oct 25, 2011)

*Good lookin arch*

And great looking saws. Sometimes it's amazing how stuff can get in your eyes even when your wearing safety glasses. Your right about the faceshield and or goggles, they're a bit of a pain in the rear but they do seem to knock down those odd flyers that seem to get around the safety glasses.

Give that old dog a pat on the head for me.

Old Blue
Oppressively taxed and punitively over regulated in
Kali-bone-ya


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 25, 2011)

Old Blue said:


> And great looking saws. Sometimes it's amazing how stuff can get in your eyes even when your wearing safety glasses. Your right about the faceshield and or goggles, they're a bit of a pain in the rear but they do seem to knock down those odd flyers that seem to get around the safety glasses.
> 
> Give that old dog a pat on the head for me.


 
Consider it done. And a doggie treat too


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 26, 2011)

Almost forgot, have to thank fellow member rogdan for some pics and info regarding the log arch.


----------



## porta mill (Oct 26, 2011)

If you work with metal , grinders welders long enought it is only a matter of time before you have to get a piece of metal ground out of your eye. I know how it feels to have my face clamped in a gismo at the eye doctor and have him come at an eye with some that resembles a pocket rocket . not very much fun. and how about the sensativity to sun light ? hope you feel better . The Arch looks great but I think you might need bigger wheels.


----------



## rogdan (Oct 27, 2011)

thechknhwk said:


> Almost forgot, have to thank fellow member rogdan for some pics and info regarding the log arch.


 
Very nice
I'm glad to pass on useful info. please keep us updated when you put it to work. There are few examples out there of winchless/self loading log arches which would seem to be simplier to build/operate, cheaper and possibly offer some down hill braking. But I speak of what I don't know.... :rolleyes2:

commercial version : Skidder - Description - BERCO Accessories for garden tractors and lawn, snowblower for ATV and UTV
winchless but not self loading : My French Forest: How to build a log skidding arch


----------



## Garmins dad (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing pictures.. I'm with the other guys.. i think you will need larger tires. 

BTW.. I think your ole boy needs another treat and a rub behind the ear.. I know that's what my 6 dogs like..


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 27, 2011)

Garmins dad said:


> Thanks for sharing pictures.. I'm with the other guys.. i think you will need larger tires.
> 
> BTW.. I think your ole boy needs another treat and a rub behind the ear.. I know that's what my 6 dogs like..


 
I have pulled 10 logs so far and run over 2-3" diameter sticks over leaves and pretty soft ground and no problems yet. I agree if it were muddy or sandy I would need some larger tires, but they have been working great so far.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just checking to see if the arch is still doing well for you?

Also, what kind of weight have you had on it....if you know? Do you remember what material costs ran?







Cool dog, or rather warm dog!(Don't think he couldv'e gotten any closer to the woodbox)



Scott B


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice pictures. I like the log arch. Keep up the good work. BB


----------



## thechknhwk (Nov 11, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Just checking to see if the arch is still doing well for you?
> 
> Also, what kind of weight have you had on it....if you know? Do you remember what material costs ran?
> 
> ...



The arch is doing well. I have no idea of the weight I have had on it. The largest log I have pulled so far is a 12' ash that was about 18" on the big end. No problems with that. I have about $170 into the 2-1/4" square steel tubing not counting a $70 piece they will not let me return, $15 or so for the tongue, $20 into the clevice and hook, got the 1" pipe for free, and I paid $40 for the wheels.

The old semi-arthritic dog loves the fire. I usually keep it burning for her (and me) all winter.


----------



## brookpederson (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice log arch. I always see the gas companies with LP tank arches going down the road and I think to myself that would make an awesome log arch. Their huge and have a winch on them. I'm shur they are pretty pricey though. Nice build


----------



## deeker (Nov 11, 2011)

This is what we use, LogRite's ATV arch. Factory made.






It has larger wheels, and is set up with the drop down beam moved square and further to the front. Helps balance the larger logs.

Hauling a 16'+ spruce log with the grizzly 660.


----------

